# Clomid



## kirstee (Nov 30, 2014)

So basically I've been put on 6 months of clomid 100mg and still nothing, its my last month of taking it this month, I have no idea what im going to do next as I've had bloods/HSG/Lap all come back fine + Partner has also had Sperm test done which came back with poor motility. I've asked my GP if I will be referred for IUI or maybe IVF which she said normally that would be the case but because my partner has a child from a previous relationship who he doesn't see we wont be able to have it NHS funded, which I find unfair really, im unable to pay for it myself. Anyone in the same situation? x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

We had our first appointment with the consultant on Monday and next for us is the lap and dye test in Jan 2015. My progesterone test came back at 2 so I didn't ovulate and DH has low sperm count. DH has a son from first marriage so we have to pay for treatment too. 

If my tubes are ok then we will clomid and after that Icsi which is £1000. 

X


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi mrs peach
I was in the situation where clomid didn't work for me. Luckily I would have been funded on nhs for two goes of ivf but decided to ask for ovarian drilling operation first. Might be worth asking about it?

Xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, what is ovarian drilling?

X


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

It's a little op they do via keyhole surgery where they get rid of some of the cysts. It helps you ovulate naturally or respond better to Clomid. You need a week or so off work but it's not as bad as it sounds xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry I just realised that I assumed you have pcos when you didn't actually mention that anywhere. Sorry about that xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

That's ok, I had a scan in 2012 but it came back negative for pcos. We wasn't even trying for a baby then but I came off the pill and my periods didn't come back for 10 months so that's why they did the scan.

When I have my lap I guess they might find something as its more of a better image. X


----------

